# Se espera la toma de Kiev para esta misma noche



## Honkytonk Man (24 Feb 2022)

Me lo dicen desde Ucrania. La gente ya está planificando la noche, que va a ser larga, para pasarla en desvanes subterráneos donde se almacenan patatas, etc. Todo esto desde los Óblast de Sumy y Jarkov, fronterizos con Rusia, y por supuesto desde Kiev.

Guerra relámpago, anexión del Donbass, derrocamiento del Presidente actual y entronización de un títere de Putin en la Ucrania de Vichy que se va a quedar después de la invasión.

El Presidente ha cerrado las fronteras para que los ucranianos resistan, pero nadie quiere resistir, no son gilipollas y saben que es una muerte segura. El ogro ruso es invencible, no ha sido vencido ninguna vez en mil años.

Por cierto, para todos aquéllos que dicen que Ucrania es Rusia, no tenéis ni puta idea. Eso es como decir que Portugal o Italia o Francia son España, los españoles echamos a patadas a los gabachos cuando entraron aquí a tocar los huevos. Son culturas similares pero diferenciadas, con su propia idiosincrasia. Los ucranianos realmente quieren unirse a la OTAN y a la UE, que les prometen una lluvia de millones a cambio, en efecto, de la newworlordización. Y sí, las ucras prefieren NWO antes de tener que emigrar y prostituirse. Rusia les ofrece tradición... y hambre.


----------



## anonimo123 (24 Feb 2022)

A ver si es verdad y el NOM se va a tomar por culo, lo mejor que nos podría pasar es tensión entre bloques. Así los gobiernos no tienen tanto tiempo para joder al ciudadano de a pie.


----------



## selenio (24 Feb 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Los ucranianos realmente quieren unirse a la OTAN y a la UE, *que les prometen una lluvia de millones* a cambio, en efecto, de la newworlordización.



Claro, "les prometen" , por eso les han dejado tirados durante 8 años, y ahora, les llenaron la cabeza que les ivan a respaldar, que la OTAN entraria en Moscu, y de que con sus milicias y el ejercito Otanero detras, podian derrotar al oso ruso y recuperar Crimea, y el Dombass.


----------



## Lovecraf (24 Feb 2022)

Cuanto antes acabe la operación militar mucho mejor para todos.


----------



## Proto (24 Feb 2022)

Y Europa solo mirando como un net Flanders.


----------



## Giles Amaury (24 Feb 2022)

> El ogro ruso es invencible, no ha sido vencido ninguna vez en mil años.



En Afganistán tampoco, supongo.


----------



## selenio (24 Feb 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Y Europa solo mirando como un net Flanders.



Sinceramente, Europa solo se puede poner de perfil, pegar 4 alaridos indignados y "sacabo".


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (24 Feb 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Me lo dicen desde Ucrania. La gente ya está planificando la noche, que va a ser larga, para pasarla en desvanes subterráneos donde se almacenan patatas, etc. Todo esto desde los Óblast de Sumy y Jarkov, fronterizos con Rusia, y por supuesto desde Kiev.
> 
> Guerra relámpago, anexión del Donbass, derrocamiento del Presidente actual y entronización de un títere de Putin en la Ucrania de Vichy que se va a quedar después de la invasión.
> 
> ...



Anda que no hay rusas emigradas ejerciendo, y en su propio país ni te cuento.


----------



## bibliotecario3 (24 Feb 2022)

europa cubriendose de gloria


----------



## bibliotecario3 (24 Feb 2022)

ya tienen la antigua central nuclear de chernobyl


----------



## Talosgüevos (24 Feb 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Me lo dicen desde Ucrania. La gente ya está planificando la noche, que va a ser larga, para pasarla en desvanes subterráneos donde se almacenan patatas, etc. Todo esto desde los Óblast de Sumy y Jarkov, fronterizos con Rusia, y por supuesto desde Kiev.
> 
> Guerra relámpago, anexión del Donbass, derrocamiento del Presidente actual y entronización de un títere de Putin en la Ucrania de Vichy que se va a quedar después de la invasión.
> 
> ...



Hambre los cojones, durante los 4 años antes del euromaidan el PIB creció un 30%, EEUU y Europa fomentaron y apoyaron un golpe para cargarse un gobierno legítimo, encima mucho hablar pero ahora los dejaron tirados, a los ucranianos todo lo que les pasa les está bien empleado por fiarse de EEUU-UE-OTAN.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## INE (24 Feb 2022)

Ucrania es Rusia como Cataluña es España, que haya particularidades propias no quiere decir nada, también
hay diferencias entre un gaditano y un asturiano y ambos son españoles. Que los árboles no os impidan ver
el bosque,


----------



## Guaguei (24 Feb 2022)

van como un pepino
se le estan atragantando las palomitas a los rotchilds y a soros


----------



## blahblahblah (24 Feb 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Me lo dicen desde Ucrania. La gente ya está planificando la noche, que va a ser larga, para pasarla en desvanes subterráneos donde se almacenan patatas, etc. Todo esto desde los Óblast de Sumy y Jarkov, fronterizos con Rusia, y por supuesto desde Kiev.
> 
> Guerra relámpago, anexión del Donbass, derrocamiento del Presidente actual y entronización de un títere de Putin en la Ucrania de Vichy que se va a quedar después de la invasión.
> 
> ...



joder

¿el globohomo de russia no es suficientemente bueno para las ranas de UK?



















madre mía, espero que os paguen las horas extras de tanta siembra y siembra de ignorancia y division
si almenos estuvierais preso, pero sois libres y decidís lamer anos por pasión


----------



## Linsecte2000 (24 Feb 2022)

Entonces esto va de Bliscrieg, tomamos la capital, cambiamos el gobierno por uno de nuestra cuerda y nos piramos?


----------



## Jake el perro (24 Feb 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> El ogro ruso es invencible, no ha sido vencido ninguna vez en mil años.


----------



## Tupper (24 Feb 2022)

Era previsible que no aguantaran mucho. Rusia es el tercer ejercito mas potente del mundo y saben de guerra.
Ucrania solo tienen espiritu de defender, su ejercito no tiene ni punto de comparacion.
Y nosotros con sanciones chorras que solo afectaran al pueblo ruso, no a Putin. Occidente se ha vuelto debil.


----------



## jorgitonew (24 Feb 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> .
> 
> Por cierto, para todos aquéllos que dicen que Ucrania es Rusia, no tenéis ni puta idea. Eso es como decir que Portugal o Italia o Francia son España, los españoles echamos a patadas a los gabachos cuando entraron aquí a tocar los huevos. Son culturas similares pero diferenciadas, con su propia idiosincrasia. Los ucranianos realmente quieren unirse a la OTAN y a la UE, que les prometen una lluvia de millones a cambio, en efecto, de la newworlordización. Y sí, las ucras prefieren NWO antes de tener que emigrar y prostituirse. Rusia les ofrece tradición... y hambre.




Repasa un poco los libros de historia. Fijate principalmente en el mapa de Europa hasta la 1 guerra mundial. Ucrania en su inmensa mayoría lleva siendo Rusia más de 300 años.

Por cierto, Kiev es donde se funda Rusia, es el equivalente a asturias para un español


----------



## selenio (24 Feb 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> van como un pepino
> se le estan atragantando las palomitas a los rotchilds y a soros



Tu crees?, de momento les han reventado a la UE mas que nadie y los Rusos el gaseoducto Nord Stream 2 que conectaba Rusia con Alemania, por tanto la UE, y han roto futuros acuerdos comerciales entre ambos, aparte que su Shale gas y su petroleo de Fraking lo van a vender mas caro.

Estaba claro que para esos Ucrania era un peon sacrificable.


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (24 Feb 2022)

Bloque judío vs bloque judío vs bloque judío.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (24 Feb 2022)

bibliotecario3 dijo:


> europa cubriendose de gloria



¿Europa? te recuerdo que Rusia está en Europa... Joder, tenéis la propaganda anglo bien metida en las venas. Querrás decir la colonia anglosionista mal llamada UE. Y sí, gloria no tienen ninguna, ni nunca la tuvieron. La OTAN sólo ha realizado genocidios desde su misma fundación, pero sólo se atreven a atacar a pueblos indefensos o desarmados, como la basura de mierda que son.


----------



## Komanche O_o (24 Feb 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Entonces esto va de Bliscrieg, tomamos la capital, cambiamos el gobierno por uno de nuestra cuerda y nos piramos?


----------



## Vilux (24 Feb 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Por cierto, para todos aquéllos que dicen que Ucrania es Rusia, no tenéis ni puta idea. Eso es como decir que Portugal o Italia o Francia son España, los españoles echamos a patadas a los gabachos cuando entraron aquí a tocar los huevos. Son culturas similares pero diferenciadas, con su propia idiosincrasia. Los ucranianos realmente quieren unirse a la OTAN y a la UE, que les prometen una lluvia de millones a cambio, en efecto, de la newworlordización. Y sí, las ucras prefieren NWO antes de tener que emigrar y prostituirse. Rusia les ofrece tradición... y hambre.



Ucrania es Rusia, hablan ruso, todos tienen familiares rusos, los militares de verdad los ha formado Rusia.

La UE les ha timado, todos viven mucho peor que antes del Maidan, se han cargado la industria y les han metido 8 años de guerra.

No son gilipollas como dicen, se sienten utilizados, el sueño europedo no fue más que una zanahoria.

Les va a ir mucho mejor a partir de ahora.


----------



## Busher (24 Feb 2022)

bibliotecario3 dijo:


> ya tienen la antigua central nuclear de chernobyl



¿Y que tiene eso de terrible?
¿No sera mejor eso que seguir a pepinazos por su entorno?


----------



## bibliotecario3 (24 Feb 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> ¿Europa? te recuerdo que Rusia está en Europa... Joder, tenéis la propaganda anglo bien metida en las venas. Querrás decir la colonia anglosionista mal llamada UE. Y sí, gloria no tienen ninguna, ni nunca la tuvieron. La OTAN sólo ha realizado genocidios desde su misma fundación, pero sólo se atreven a atacar a pueblos indefensos o desarmados, como la basura de mierda que son.



me reafirmo toda europa se cubre de gloria rusia la primera como el abuson que es y el resto de paises mirando hacia otra parte hay que especificar 
pero no me queria alargar


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (24 Feb 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


>



Nada que ver Afganistán con Ucrania, empezando por la orografía.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (24 Feb 2022)

Kiev esta rodeada

Jarkov esta tb rodeada y casi tomada

Los avances han sido a los puntos estratégicos han ido por el sur y el norte

Le van a quitar el acceso al mar a los ucranianos toda la franja costera del azov

El avance está parece parado van a por las capitales


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (24 Feb 2022)

Me gustaría ver degolladlos a todos esos hijos de puta del MAIDÁN.


*¡TOMAD GOLPE DE ESTADO DEL MAIDÁN, OTANISTAS HIJOS DE PUTA!*


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (24 Feb 2022)

67 muertos y casi 200 heridos hasta ahora del lado ruso

Un antonov ruso estrellado en Voronezh toda la tripulación muerta


----------



## Guaguei (24 Feb 2022)

Los massmedia globalista no encuentra sus muertos, tira de hemeroteca

"


----------



## bibliotecario3 (24 Feb 2022)

Busher dijo:


> ¿Y que tiene eso de terrible?
> ¿No sera mejor eso que seguir a pepinazos por su entorno?



hombre si intentan recuperarla no se yo la punteria de esta gente no es de fiar  y si el que toca los botones es alberto casero


----------



## la_trotona (24 Feb 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Me lo dicen desde Ucrania. La gente ya está planificando la noche, que va a ser larga, para pasarla en desvanes subterráneos donde se almacenan patatas, etc. Todo esto desde los Óblast de Sumy y Jarkov, fronterizos con Rusia, y por supuesto desde Kiev.
> 
> Guerra relámpago, anexión del Donbass, derrocamiento del Presidente actual y entronización de un títere de Putin en la Ucrania de Vichy que se va a quedar después de la invasión.
> 
> ...



A los rusos en Afganistán les dieron para el pelo.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (24 Feb 2022)

Casi todas las bases aéreas de Ucrania aniquiladas algo parecido a la guerra de los 6 días


----------



## Raulisimo (24 Feb 2022)

Lo dicho.

La gente se puede creer CUALQUIER COSA si sale por la tele.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (24 Feb 2022)

Los rusos van a ser muy clementes 

Quieren anexionarse Ucrania


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (24 Feb 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> En Afganistán tampoco, supongo.



Está hablando de en su propio terreno. Y para ellos Ucrania es su propio terreno.

Los americanos y los occidentales europeos tampoco se han cubierto de gloria en Afganistan precisamente.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (24 Feb 2022)

¿Qué habéis hecho con SIRIA, gringos hijos de puta? ¿Dónde están las noticias del bombardeo de hoy, perrodistas españoles hijos de puta? Israel ha asesinado soldados y civiles. ¿Dónde está esa noticia? ¿Dónde está la condena de la ONU? ¿Van a poner sanciones contra USA, UK e ISRAEL? ¿Van a echar a los gringos hijos de puta del SWIFT bancario mundial?


----------



## The Sentry (24 Feb 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Y Europa solo mirando como un net Flanders.



Europa esta atada de pies, manos, cartera y armas. No te equivoques.


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (24 Feb 2022)

Y que pasa con la parte de ucranianos prorusos? Lo de maidan no eran pro rusos contra pro maricones occidentales?


----------



## Virolai (24 Feb 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Hambre los cojones, durante los 4 años antes del euromaidan el PIB creció un 30%, EEUU y Europa fomentaron y apoyaron un golpe para cargarse un gobierno legítimo, encima mucho hablar pero ahora los dejaron tirados, a los ucranianos todo lo que les pasa les está bien empleado por fiarse de EEUU-UE-OTAN.



pero si tenían un déficit exterior disparado y estaban pidiendo ayuda al FMI


----------



## crocodile (24 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> A los rusos en Afganistán les dieron para el pelo.



Y a los yankees huyendo como ratas de Afganistán hace pocos meses también.


----------



## Vercingetorix (24 Feb 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> El ogro ruso es invencible, no ha sido vencido ninguna vez en mil años..



Los afganos te mandan un saludo


----------



## 'br0nyH4ck.bat' (24 Feb 2022)

INE dijo:


> Ucrania es Rusia como Cataluña es España, que haya particularidades propias no quiere decir nada, también
> hay diferencias entre un gaditano y un asturiano y ambos son españoles. Que los árboles no os impidan ver
> el bosque,



Vos sos un pobre ignorante, lo que acabas de decir es digno de alguien con poca capacidad de pensamiento, no podes decir tal barbaridad

Ucrania es un pais libre y soberano que ha sufrido una invacion militar eso pasa, ucrania es ucrania! 

Segui chupandole la pija a putin mejor salame


----------



## Camaro SS (24 Feb 2022)

Esperemos que Putin se pare en Ucrania, porque si le apetece un trocito mas nadie va a hacerle frente.


----------



## Giles Amaury (24 Feb 2022)

INE dijo:


> Ucrania es Rusia como Cataluña es España, que haya particularidades propias no quiere decir nada, también
> hay diferencias entre un gaditano y un asturiano y ambos son españoles. Que los árboles no os impidan ver
> el bosque,



No parece que los ucranianos sean muy de eso de ser rusos, lo digo por el referéndum ese de 1991 en el que el 90% voto que pasaban de estar unidos a Rusia.


----------



## INE (24 Feb 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> No parece que los ucranianos sean muy de eso de ser rusos, lo digo por el referéndum ese de 1991 en el que el 90% voto que pasaban de estar unidos a Rusia.



Ya, los catalanes también creen algo así. Qué le vamos a hacer, la realidad está por encima de las
ensoñaciones. Es como esos hombres que creen
que son mujeres, chaladuras.


----------



## Nothing (24 Feb 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Me lo dicen desde Ucrania. La gente ya está planificando la noche, que va a ser larga, para pasarla en desvanes subterráneos donde se almacenan patatas, etc. Todo esto desde los Óblast de Sumy y Jarkov, fronterizos con Rusia, y por supuesto desde Kiev.
> 
> Guerra relámpago, anexión del Donbass, derrocamiento del Presidente actual y entronización de un títere de Putin en la Ucrania de Vichy que se va a quedar después de la invasión.
> 
> ...



La comparación de Ucrania con Portugal o Francia respecto a España es una mierda de comparación

Más preciso sería comparar Ucrania con una hipotética Cataluña separada de España en algún tiempo futuro y amenazando aliarse con Marruecos. Imagínate en esa situación que USA pretendiese instalar misiles en Marruecos apuntando a España ante los lloriqueos de Cataluña

Y es que en Ucrania hablan un idioma parecido al ruso, y el estado moderno de ahora desciende de república la socialista que se creó DENTRO de la URSS. Ucrania, como estado independiente, nunca ha existido hasta la desaparición de la URSS

Y es que en Cataluña hablan un idioma parecido al español, y el futuro hipotético "estat catalá" descendería de la autonomía que se creó DENTRO de España. Cataluña, como estado independiente, nunca ha existido

Me parece mejor mi comparación


----------



## INE (24 Feb 2022)

'br0nyH4ck.bat' dijo:


> Vos sos un pobre ignorante, lo que acabas de decir es digno de alguien con poca capacidad de pensamiento, no podes decir tal barbaridad
> 
> Ucrania es un pais libre y soberano que ha sufrido una invacion militar eso pasa, ucrania es ucrania!
> 
> Segui chupandole la pija a putin mejor salame



Ucrania es un país fallido que existe gracias a un
comunista genocida como Lenin. Es hora de corregir errores y caprichos históricos.


----------



## Freedomfighter (24 Feb 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> van como un pepino
> se le estan atragantando las palomitas a los rotchilds y a soros




A ver si te crees que Putin no está bajo las ordenes de esos que mencionas y otros, todo esto de la guerra es una pantomima para empobrecernos y aniquilarnos en Occidente, como lo ha sido la plandemia, todo forma parte del mismo guion, que no os enteráis....


----------



## Giles Amaury (24 Feb 2022)

INE dijo:


> Ya, los catalanes también creen algo así. Qué le vamos a hacer, la realidad está por encima de las
> ensoñaciones. Es como esos hombres que creen
> que son mujeres, chaladuras.



No es una ensoñación: el referéndum se celebro en 1991 y el 90% de los ucranianos votó que no a lo de ser rusos. A lo mejor tú puedes decirles a los ucranianos lo que tú piensas que son ellos, pero lo que piensan ellos que son y lo que quieren ser ya lo decidieron hace más de 30 años.


----------



## 'br0nyH4ck.bat' (24 Feb 2022)

INE dijo:


> Ucrania es un país fallido que existe gracias a un
> comunista genocida como Lenin. Es hora de corregir errores y caprichos históricos.



Cerra el osico lacra rusa, seguro sos un rojito asqueroso! El hijodepvta de putin no tiene derecho a hacer lo que esta haciendo es un psiccopata enfermo mental como vos ! Como todos los prorusos enfermos mentales!!


----------



## Doctor Johnson (24 Feb 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Me lo dicen desde Ucrania. La gente ya está planificando la noche, que va a ser larga, para pasarla en desvanes subterráneos donde se almacenan patatas, etc. Todo esto desde los Óblast de Sumy y Jarkov, fronterizos con Rusia, y por supuesto desde Kiev.
> 
> Guerra relámpago, anexión del Donbass, derrocamiento del Presidente actual y entronización de un títere de Putin en la Ucrania de Vichy que se va a quedar después de la invasión.
> 
> ...




No es verdad que el Imperio Ruso no haya sido nunca derrotado.

Fue derrotado en la guerra de Crimea a mediados del siglo XIX.

Fue derrotado en la guerra ruso-japonesa a principios del siglo XX.

Fue derrotado en la I Guerra Mundial, por el medio brazo libre (o cuarto de brazo libre) que le dejaba a Alemania el frente occidental.

Fue derrotado en Afganistán, donde también intentaron instalar un gobierno títere frente a la resistencia de la mayoría de la población, por guerrillas armadas con tecnología occidental, que cazaban helicopteros rusos con misiles Stinger.

Fue derrotado en la primera guerra de Chechenia.


Esto, por lo que respecta a la historia.

En cuanto al análisis de la situación bélica, creo que es igual de correcto.

Los invasores no van a tomar Kyiv. Ni esta noche, ni mañana, ni el mes siguiente. La _Blitzkrieg_ putinista ha sido un fracaso, atascándose frente a ciudades pequeñas mal defendidas como Sumy o Chernihiv y mostrando descoordinación, uso de tropas mal preparadas y peor motivadas...

La capital de Ucrania resistirá.


----------



## Busher (24 Feb 2022)

bibliotecario3 dijo:


> hombre si intentan recuperarla no se yo la punteria de esta gente no es de fiar  y si el que toca los botones es alberto casero



Si ya la tienen no tienen que recuperarla y sospecho que no tendran problemas en gestionarla ni en mantener a los ingenieros que vengan haciendolo.


----------



## EsDeDinamita (24 Feb 2022)

Doctor Johnson dijo:


> En cuanto al análisis de la situación bélica, creo que es igual de correcto.
> 
> Los invasores no van a tomar Kyiv. Ni esta noche, ni mañana, ni el mes siguiente. La _Blitzkrieg_ putinista ha sido un fracaso, atascándose frente a ciudades pequeñas mal defendidas como Sumy o Chernihiv y mostrando descoordinación, uso de tropas mal preparadas y peor motivadas...
> 
> La capital de Ucrania resistirá.



¿Tienes datos?


----------



## Sr. Pérez (24 Feb 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> En Afganistán tampoco, supongo.



Y lo de la Primera Mundial fue un lapsus.


----------



## Talosgüevos (24 Feb 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Me gustaría ver degolladlos a todos esos hijos de puta del MAIDÁN.
> 
> 
> *¡TOMAD GOLPE DE ESTADO DEL MAIDÁN, OTANISTAS HIJOS DE PUTA!*



Yo prefiero verlos muertos de hambre , los 4 años anteriores al Maidan habían crecido un 30%.







Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## 917 (24 Feb 2022)

Hay mucho por ver...


----------



## Doctor Johnson (24 Feb 2022)

EsDeDinamita dijo:


> ¿Tienes datos?



Los rusos sueltan una pequeña tropa en helicopteros en un aeropuerto al lado de Kyiv, toman el control, pero no explotan la situación con un avance inmediato de blindados protegidos por la aviación. Lo previsible es que la situación para los ruskis acabe como en "Un puento muy lejano".

Sumy está a 20 kilómetros de la frontera. Un objetivo secundario, cuya pérdida podría haber supuesto un golpe a la moral ucraniana. Avanzan en esa dirección, hay un amago de tomar la ciudad, pero no cuaja.

Járkiv está a 30-40 kilómetros de la frontera. Lo mismo...

En Chernihiv los ucranianos toman prisioneros a un "pelotón de reconocimiento". No tenían ni puñetera idea de lo que hacían allí. Hace tres días los tenían de maniobras en Rusia y ahora, sin la menor preparación, los sueltan en medio de la guerra. Uno de los soldados rusos en la foto parece un menor de edad infraalimentado, el otro no tiene cara de poder ser candidato al premio Nobel...


----------



## HUROGÁN (24 Feb 2022)

¿¿¿Que Ucrania será un bobierno titere???
Pues menos de lo que ha sido hasta ahora,,,


----------



## Impresionante (24 Feb 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Me lo dicen desde Ucrania. La gente ya está planificando la noche, que va a ser larga, para pasarla en desvanes subterráneos donde se almacenan patatas, etc. Todo esto desde los Óblast de Sumy y Jarkov, fronterizos con Rusia, y por supuesto desde Kiev.
> 
> Guerra relámpago, anexión del Donbass, derrocamiento del Presidente actual y entronización de un títere de Putin en la Ucrania de Vichy que se va a quedar después de la invasión.
> 
> ...



No digas tonterías con respecto a lo de Ucrania Rusia que no tienes ni p*** idea.

El este de Ucrania es prorruso, te guste o no


----------



## Harrison Ford (24 Feb 2022)

Vuelvo a tener disonancia cognitiva. Hasta que @AYN RANDiano2 no haga un post mítico como hizo con el covid no voy a entender nada. Lo digo en serio.


----------



## elmegaduque (24 Feb 2022)

Doctor Johnson dijo:


> Los rusos sueltan una pequeña tropa en helicopteros en un aeropuerto al lado de Kyiv, toman el control, pero no explotan la situación con un avance inmediato de blindados protegidos por la aviación. Lo previsible es que la situación para los ruskis acabe como en "Un puento muy lejano".
> 
> Sumy está a 20 kilómetros de la frontera. Un objetivo secundario, cuya pérdida podría haber supuesto un golpe a la moral ucraniana. Avanzan en esa dirección, hay un amago de tomar la ciudad, pero no cuaja.
> 
> ...



Son ukros haciendo el papel. Como los supuestos Paracas del aeropuerto haciendo el canelo frente a un reportero.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (24 Feb 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> No digas tonterías con respecto a lo de Ucrania Rusia que no tienes ni p*** idea.
> 
> El este de Ucrania es prorruso, te guste o no



Tú sí que no tienes ni puta idea, anormal. En Ucrania hay un 20% de rusos, el resto son ucranianos.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (24 Feb 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> En Afganistán tampoco, supongo.



En la primera guerra de Chechenia tampoco, supongo.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (24 Feb 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> ¿Qué habéis hecho con SIRIA, gringos hijos de puta? ¿Dónde están las noticias del bombardeo de hoy, perrodistas españoles hijos de puta? Israel ha asesinado soldados y civiles. ¿Dónde está esa noticia? ¿Dónde está la condena de la ONU? ¿Van a poner sanciones contra USA, UK e ISRAEL? ¿Van a echar a los gringos hijos de puta del SWIFT bancario mundial?



Callan como las putas que son. Qué asco de gente. Y luego hay gente que defiende a esta basura y se lleva las manos a la cabeza con lo que está ocurriendo.

Muy poco les paso a los anglos y los sionistas hijos de puta. Pero muy poco.


----------



## Impresionante (24 Feb 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Tú sí que no tienes ni puta idea, anormal. En Ucrania hay un 20% de rusos, el resto son ucranianos.



El Este de Ucrania es prorrusa cojones


----------



## Gentilischi (24 Feb 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> Los massmedia globalista no encuentra sus muertos, tira de hemeroteca
> 
> "



La carga de la prueba está en quien afirma. Revisando su TL no* ha colgado NINGUNA foto que demuestre* que estas fotos de Elmundo son antiguas. Por favor, corrígeme si me equivoco. Estoy buscando datos de este estilo para convencer a mis círculos de que la guerra tiene *psyops* en ambos lados.


----------



## R_Madrid (24 Feb 2022)

anonimo123 dijo:


> A ver si es verdad y el NOM se va a tomar por culo, lo mejor que nos podría pasar es tensión entre bloques. Así los gobiernos no tienen tanto tiempo para joder al ciudadano de a pie.



y si esto es parte del plan? ocurre en un momento bastante propicio, casi todos kakunadosx3


----------



## Honkytonk Man (24 Feb 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El Este de Ucrania es prorrusa cojones



¿Y qué coño quieres decir con eso?


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (24 Feb 2022)

Años los islamistas de siria exterminando a los cristianos. Lo mismo en su primavera verde en Egipto. Y ni una sola palabra en nuestros medios de comunicación.

Bombardeos judíos día sí y día también en Siria. Los perrodistas españoles callando como las putas que son. Los miembros de la ONU callando como las zorras putas que son. Ninguna sanción contra esos criminales.


*EE. UU. ocultó un ataque que mató a decenas de civiles en Siria*
Un avión estadounidense lanzó dos bombas sobre una multitud de personas, principalmente mujeres y niños, provocando 80 muertos durante una acción secreta.


----------



## SanRu (24 Feb 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Tú sí que no tienes ni puta idea, anormal. En Ucrania hay un 20% de rusos, el resto son ucranianos.



A ver, en Serbia hay un 100% de serbios pero eso no significa que el 100% de serbio no sean prorusos, pq lo son.


----------



## Octubrista (24 Feb 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Cuanto antes acabe la operación militar mucho mejor para todos.



Las bolsas, y otros mercados, parece que ya cuentan con que este circo acaba en un plazo corto de tiempo.

Se verá.


----------



## CADAdiasoy+RICO! (24 Feb 2022)

Voy con los Rusos. Que le jodan al NWO y al pedófilo Biden.


----------



## Sr. Pérez (24 Feb 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> En la primera guerra de Chechenia tampoco, supongo.



Port Arthur se rindió por no hacerle el feo a los japos que son gente muy de modales, no por otra cosa.


----------



## Timador (24 Feb 2022)

CADAdiasoy+RICO! dijo:


> Voy con los Rusos. Que le jodan al NWO y al pedófilo Biden.



También son siervos del NWO.


----------



## Pollepolle (24 Feb 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Me lo dicen desde Ucrania. La gente ya está planificando la noche, que va a ser larga, para pasarla en desvanes subterráneos donde se almacenan patatas, etc. Todo esto desde los Óblast de Sumy y Jarkov, fronterizos con Rusia, y por supuesto desde Kiev.
> 
> Guerra relámpago, anexión del Donbass, derrocamiento del Presidente actual y entronización de un títere de Putin en la Ucrania de Vichy que se va a quedar después de la invasión.
> 
> ...



Vale, Ucrania no es Rusia, pero si un dia Cataluña se independizara por el apoyo de potencias enemigas, no pensarias que el destino historico de España seria la reunificacion??


----------



## Wamba (24 Feb 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Me lo dicen desde Ucrania. La gente ya está planificando la noche, que va a ser larga, para pasarla en desvanes subterráneos donde se almacenan patatas, etc. Todo esto desde los Óblast de Sumy y Jarkov, fronterizos con Rusia, y por supuesto desde Kiev.
> 
> Guerra relámpago, anexión del Donbass, derrocamiento del Presidente actual y entronización de un títere de Putin en la Ucrania de Vichy que se va a quedar después de la invasión.
> 
> ...



En Afganistán que le pasó al ogro?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (24 Feb 2022)

El follarusismo está por los cielos estas últimas 24h, menos mal que decían que no iba a haber invasión...


----------



## Pajarotto (24 Feb 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Entonces esto va de Bliscrieg, tomamos la capital, cambiamos el gobierno por uno de nuestra cuerda y nos piramos?



Si

No va a haber guerrita mundial.

Os jode?


----------



## Doctor Johnson (24 Feb 2022)

Wamba dijo:


> En Afganistán que le pasó al ogro?



Conoció a Mr. Stinger.


----------



## HUROGÁN (24 Feb 2022)

Es una restitución a la normalidad desde el síndrome de Estocolmo de aquella Ucrania secuestrada en el Maidam, no es una invasión sino un rescate.


----------



## Marchamaliano (24 Feb 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> En Afganistán tampoco, supongo.



Únicamente Alejandro Magno consiguió conquistar la Bactriana a base de sangre y fuego porque encima tuvo revueltas.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (24 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Si
> 
> No va a haber guerrita mundial.
> 
> Os jode?



Tú qué crees??


----------



## _Suso_ (24 Feb 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Cuanto antes acabe la operación militar mucho mejor para todos.



Cómo que sólo mirando, y todos esos tweets e condenas no sirven par nada o qué?


----------



## andresitozgz (24 Feb 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Me lo dicen desde Ucrania. La gente ya está planificando la noche, que va a ser larga, para pasarla en desvanes subterráneos donde se almacenan patatas, etc. Todo esto desde los Óblast de Sumy y Jarkov, fronterizos con Rusia, y por supuesto desde Kiev.
> 
> Guerra relámpago, anexión del Donbass, derrocamiento del Presidente actual y entronización de un títere de Putin en la Ucrania de Vichy que se va a quedar después de la invasión.
> 
> ...



Mientra la ocupación militar y asesinato de civiles se haga desde una perspectiva de género, los comunicados se hagan en genero neutro y se respeten los arboles de las ciudades durantes los bombardeos la UE respetará como inclusiva y sostenible la invasión


----------



## Doctor Johnson (24 Feb 2022)

El ministro de interior ucraniano ha escrito hace un momento que el ejército ucraniano ha liberado el aeródromo Gostomel, a 10 kilómetros de Kyiv. 

Había sido ocupado por un grupo de soldados rusos en helicópteros, que parece que fueron un poco abandonados a su suerte por sus superiores putinistas...

https://censor.net/ua/news/3318926/zahysnyky_ukrayiny_zvilnyly_aeroport_gostomelya


----------



## piensaflexible (24 Feb 2022)

INE dijo:


> Ucrania es Rusia como Cataluña es España, que haya particularidades propias no quiere decir nada, también
> hay diferencias entre un gaditano y un asturiano y ambos son españoles. Que los árboles no os impidan ver
> el bosque,



Pues si hubiera un referéndum, Cataluña dejaría de ser España..o no, la decisión debe ser del pueblo..no de ningún dirigente, al menos es más legítimo hacer referéndum que una guerra...y no es que tenga ningunas ganas de que se desintegre España, pero si se empeñan no los vas a hacer volar por los aires no?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (24 Feb 2022)

Doctor Johnson dijo:


> El ministro de interior ucraniano ha escrito hace un momento que el ejército ucraniano ha liberado el aeródromo Gostomel, a 10 kilómetros de Kyiv.
> 
> Había sido ocupado por un grupo de soldados rusos en helicópteros, que parece que fueron un poco abandonados a su suerte por sus superiores putinistas...
> 
> https://censor.net/ua/news/3318926/zahysnyky_ukrayiny_zvilnyly_aeroport_gostomelya



Tras el aterrizaje inicial, iban a reforzar eso con 18 helicópteros adicionales pero no lo lograron. Si se confirma la captura de dicho aeródromo, es un tremendo golpe para las fuerzas de élite rusas, que habrían perdido numerosos efectivos ahí, y además a nivel propagandístico, es un buen chute de moral para Ucrania.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (24 Feb 2022)

Donde están las tropas? Que yo las vea.


----------



## Lovecraf (24 Feb 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Las bolsas, y otros mercados, parece que ya cuentan con que este circo acaba en un plazo corto de tiempo.
> 
> Se verá.



En EEUU estaba ya descontado. El Nasdaq ha subido un +3,34 %
El SP ha subido +1,5 %. Flipante. 

Estaba ya descontado porque en lo que va de año el SP venía cayendo un 10 por ciento.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (24 Feb 2022)

hay que enviar nuestras piaras de podeguarros a Ucrania, espantarán a los rusos en media hora con su subnormalidad y sus hordas de piojos.


----------



## Decipher (24 Feb 2022)

Play stupid games win stupid prizes.

Acordaos.


----------



## coscorron (24 Feb 2022)

Ganadores y perdedores ...

Ver archivo adjunto 957217


Por si no os ha quedado claro de que va esto ya lo podéis ver con coloritos verdes y rojos ....


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (24 Feb 2022)

Ucrania se parece mucho más a Rusia que Francia o Italia a España. Misma religión, misma etnia, misma historia, mismo idioma...

La primera capital de Rusia fue Kiev. No es muy acertado comentario.


----------



## Sr. Pérez (24 Feb 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Únicamente Alejandro Magno consiguió conquistar la Bactriana a base de sangre y fuego porque encima tuvo revueltas.



Alejo no conquistó una mierda, simplemente pasó por allí. Pregunta por Temudjin y sus muchachos.


----------



## Vientosolar (24 Feb 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Me lo dicen desde Ucrania. La gente ya está planificando la noche, que va a ser larga, para pasarla en desvanes subterráneos donde se almacenan patatas, etc. Todo esto desde los Óblast de Sumy y Jarkov, fronterizos con Rusia, y por supuesto desde Kiev.
> 
> Guerra relámpago, anexión del Donbass, derrocamiento del Presidente actual y entronización de un títere de Putin en la Ucrania de Vichy que se va a quedar después de la invasión.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la información. El problema es que Rusia es una potencia, y que la OTAN declara explícitamente en sus actas fundacionales que Rusia es el enemigo. Si Ucrania entra en la OTAN, esta organización plantaría misiles que podrían llegar a Moscú sin respuesta posible, lo cual condenaría a Rusia a doblar la rodilla. Ucrania es una víctima colateral de esa situación. Lo mismo que en Cuba los gusanos no permitieron poner misiles a Rusia apuntándoles (lo cual era respuesta a otros misiles que habían puesto los úsanos apuntando a Rusia). Creo que todo esto lo sabes, pero como abres el hilo, te lo explico. Rusia simplemente está poniendo orden, del mismo modo que USA no permite a ninguna potencia que instale nada militar cerca de su territorio.


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (24 Feb 2022)

anonimo123 dijo:


> A ver si es verdad y el NOM se va a tomar por culo, lo mejor que nos podría pasar es tensión entre bloques. Así los gobiernos no tienen tanto tiempo para joder al ciudadano de a pie.



esto estába planeao amego, Rusia está cumpliendo su papel y gracias a su dedicación se sentará en la mesa de los mayores, no como perro sanchez. 
La tensión entre bloques es lo mejor que les podía pasar, ya tienen otro chivo expiatorio para sus duras medidas hacia el reset que empezó con el pacovirus.


----------



## Millar (24 Feb 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Me lo dicen desde Ucrania. La gente ya está planificando la noche, que va a ser larga, para pasarla en desvanes subterráneos donde se almacenan patatas, etc. Todo esto desde los Óblast de Sumy y Jarkov, fronterizos con Rusia, y por supuesto desde Kiev.
> 
> Guerra relámpago, anexión del Donbass, derrocamiento del Presidente actual y entronización de un títere de Putin en la Ucrania de Vichy que se va a quedar después de la invasión.
> 
> ...



¿Que Rusia no ha sido vencida nunca en 1000 años?

Otro bot de Putin.


----------



## FeiJiao (24 Feb 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> En Afganistán tampoco, supongo.



Se referia a ser vencido dentro de sus fronteras..


----------



## Minsky Moment (24 Feb 2022)

Los ukros han recuperado el aeropuerto Antonov, que tenía pinta de ser esencial para desplazar tropas con las que entrar en Kiev. Quizá no se vaya a por Kiev hasta que no se vuelva a tomar.


----------



## FeiJiao (24 Feb 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


>



Esto es como decir que estos







Eran mas poderosos que los yanquis, solo porque se terminaron retirando.


----------



## Decipher (24 Feb 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> Esto es como decir que estos
> Ver archivo adjunto 957242
> 
> 
> ...



A efectos prácticos, si.


----------



## circus maximus (24 Feb 2022)

TERROR_BLANCO_88 dijo:


> Bloque judío vs bloque judío vs bloque judío.



Esto es como elegir entre el partido popular de Judea y el frente judaico popular 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (24 Feb 2022)

Aunque este de acuerdo con el mensaje del op
Rusia les ofrece la cruda realidad
Y la OTAN les ofrece mentiras a cambio de sumisión
El hambre, y la guerra, si se unieran a la OTAN, llegaría igualmente, más tarde, pero quizás más violenta


----------



## Giles Amaury (24 Feb 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> Se referia a ser vencido dentro de sus fronteras..



Ahí no puso nada sobre no ser vencido dentro de sus fronteras. Además está haciendo referencia a esa supuesta invencibilidad de los rusos cuando estos están metidos en un conflicto fuera de sus fronteras.


----------



## Roedr (24 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> A efectos prácticos, si.



pues claro que lo fueron, igual que los afganos lo han sido más que los rusos y los yanquis


----------



## Euron G. (24 Feb 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> Esto es como decir que estos
> Ver archivo adjunto 957242
> 
> 
> ...



En su terreno sí que lo eran, evidentemente.


----------



## DarkNight (24 Feb 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Me lo dicen desde Ucrania. La gente ya está planificando la noche, que va a ser larga, para pasarla en desvanes subterráneos donde se almacenan patatas, etc. Todo esto desde los Óblast de Sumy y Jarkov, fronterizos con Rusia, y por supuesto desde Kiev.
> 
> Guerra relámpago, anexión del Donbass, derrocamiento del Presidente actual y entronización de un títere de Putin en la Ucrania de Vichy que se va a quedar después de la invasión.
> 
> ...



Si defiendes el régimen marioneta ucraniano de la OTAN, no tienes ni puta idea de nada


----------



## Decipher (24 Feb 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> pues claro que lo fueron, igual que los afganos lo han sido más que los rusos y los yanquis



Si resistes y ganas, has ganado, da igual que los otros te puedan arrasar mil veces si no lo hacen.


----------



## trampantojo (24 Feb 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Me lo dicen desde Ucrania. La gente ya está planificando la noche, que va a ser larga, para pasarla en desvanes subterráneos donde se almacenan patatas, etc. Todo esto desde los Óblast de Sumy y Jarkov, fronterizos con Rusia, y por supuesto desde Kiev.
> 
> Guerra relámpago, anexión del Donbass, derrocamiento del Presidente actual y entronización de un títere de Putin en la Ucrania de Vichy que se va a quedar después de la invasión.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amraslazar (24 Feb 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> El Presidente ha cerrado las fronteras para que los ucranianos resistan, pero nadie quiere resistir, no son gilipollas y saben que es una muerte segura. El ogro ruso es invencible, no ha sido vencido ninguna vez en mil años.



Primero, hace mil años no existía Rusia.

Segundo:









Guerra livonia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Guerra de Crimea - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Primera Guerra Mundial - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Guerra polaco-soviética - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Guerra de Afganistán (1978-1992) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Primera guerra chechena - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Por comentar las que me vienen a la memoria, así a brote pronto.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (24 Feb 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Me lo dicen desde Ucrania. La gente ya está planificando la noche, que va a ser larga, para pasarla en desvanes subterráneos donde se almacenan patatas, etc. Todo esto desde los Óblast de Sumy y Jarkov, fronterizos con Rusia, y por supuesto desde Kiev.
> 
> Guerra relámpago, anexión del Donbass, derrocamiento del Presidente actual y entronización de un títere de Putin en la Ucrania de Vichy que se va a quedar después de la invasión.
> 
> ...



Claro que sí guapi.








Cámaras en vivo en Ayuntamiento de Kiev


Cámaras en vivo en Ayuntamiento de Kiev




www.skylinewebcams.com


----------



## lowfour (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## sirpask (24 Feb 2022)

Puente de plata.


----------



## Digamelon (24 Feb 2022)

Justo cuando empiezan a retirar de la cartelera y van dando por acabado el espectáculo del COVID, nos presentan la nueva producción: "La invasión de Ukrania".

Qué bien entretenidos que nos tienen, oigan.

P.D.- Me la suda todo este tema. Bueno, no del todo, porque en un mes me toca pillar un avión a Rusia y espero que no cancelen aviones y vuelos, eso me tocaría los cojones, porque ahora mismo conducir 3.500 km no me es cómodo.


----------



## cepeda33 (24 Feb 2022)

Supongo que en la parte rusa de Ucrania al ejercito ruso lo recibiran con flores.


----------



## Triyuga (24 Feb 2022)

selenio dijo:


> Claro, "les prometen" , por eso les han dejado tirados durante 8 años, y ahora, les llenaron la cabeza que les ivan a respaldar, que la OTAN entraria en Moscu, y de que con sus milicias y el ejercito Otanero detras, podian derrotar al oso ruso y recuperar Crimea, y el Dombass.



Articulo de 2014:
*Ucrania envía sus reservas de oro a Estados Unidos en pleno conflicto con Rusia*










POR: JAVIER SANTACRUZ CANO 9 MARZO 2014 79 COMENTARIOS 

(OroyFinanzas.com) – Según el diario en lengua rusa Iskra-News, las autoridades de Ucrania ordenaron en la tarde del sábado la salida de las reservas de oro del país embarcándolas en un avión con destino a Estados Unidos. La salida se habría hecho desde el aeropuerto internacional de Borispol, en la capital Kiev, a las dos de la madrugada del sábado en un vuelo no registrado de forma oficial.
El traslado al aeropuerto, según este medio, se hizo con varios vehículos en los que se transportaron las onzas de oro guardadas en cajas de gran tamaño. Testigos oculares observaron un amplio dispositivo de seguridad en torno al traslado de, al menos, cuarenta cajas selladas.
El destino, a pesar de darse por sentado que es a Estados Unidos, también podría ser Suiza. Sobre la élite política ucraniana pesa enormemente la sombra de la corrupción y Suiza es uno de los lugares donde las autoridades occidentales tienen localizadas varias cuentas relacionadas con magnates y políticos ucranianos.
En los últimos dos años, Ucrania ha aumentado considerablemente sus reservas de oro. Si ha salido del país el total de reservas, la salida sería de 42,3 toneladas de oro según el registro de reservas oficiales de oro que consta en el Consejo Mundial del Oro (World Gold Council, WGC). En proporción al total de reservas de divisas internacionales, el oro pesa el 8%.
Seguiremos muy pendientes de esta cuestión, pero los últimos datos con que este medio cuenta son ciertamente preocupantes en un conflicto que se recrudece cada día más. Con la península de Crimea al borde de la anexión a Rusia y las presiones diplomáticas de Occidente, Ucrania está sumida en un futuro terriblemente incierto.
Fuente: Iskra-News
© OroyFinanzas.com
© OroyFinanzas.com
TEMAS:Lingotes Oro Rusos - RusiaReservas Oficiales De OroWGC World Gold Council - Consejo Mundial Del Oro


Me recuerda al oro de Moscu español...


----------



## Sephiroth (24 Feb 2022)

Está claro que si el régimen de Ucrania desaparece, aunque le pese a las élites liberales, el mundo será mucho mejor.
Es un régimen criminal y de lo más nazi (pero de verdad) que se ha producido en los últios 80 años.


----------



## Dabairuski (24 Feb 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Primero, hace mil años no existía Rusia.
> 
> Segundo:
> 
> ...



La gente anda un poco falta de conocimiento histórico


----------



## Feriri88 (24 Feb 2022)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Supongo que en la parte rusa de Ucrania al ejercito ruso lo recibiran con flores.





Que parte rusa?
Si quitando lo que ya tenían la siguiente provincia no llegaban ni al 50%


----------



## Vulcan86 (24 Feb 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Y Europa solo mirando como un net Flanders.




Hoy Sánchez le ha ordenado que se rinda


----------



## Feriri88 (24 Feb 2022)

Sephiroth dijo:


> Está claro que si el régimen de Ucrania desaparece, aunque le pese a las élites liberales, el mundo será mucho mejor.
> Es un régimen criminal y de lo más nazi (pero de verdad) que se ha producido en los últios 80 años.




Mucho
Millones de muertos


Rusia es un ejemplo de respeto a los derechos humanos


A ver que ahora ya hay vía libre 

España bombardea Venezuela

Porque si

Nos sale de los cojones

Nos caducan las bombas


----------



## Vulcan86 (24 Feb 2022)

Ha dejado la conquista de Polonia en una anécdota


----------



## Triyuga (24 Feb 2022)

Hombres de poca memoria, aqui en Burbuja se lleva hablando del tema desde el golpe fe estado de la OTAN con los neo nazis ucranianos:





*Tema mítico* : - Rusia rompe la baraja: el petro-rublo-gold


Si crees que el oro no es mas que una piedra amarilla, una reliquia barbara o que es algo del pasado, no sigas leyendo... Solo hay dos activos presentes en todos los bancos centrales: el dolar y el oro. -Uno se guarda por ser dinero soberano sin riesgo de contrapartida al tener valor por si...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Castellano (24 Feb 2022)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Supongo que en la parte rusa de Ucrania al ejercito ruso lo recibiran con flores.



El alcalde de Melitopol ya se ha pasado a los rusos.
Solo un ejemplo


----------



## cepeda33 (24 Feb 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> El alcalde de Melitopol ya se ha pasado a los rusos.
> Solo un ejemplo



Logico. solo con ver el mapa del pais.


----------



## trichetin (24 Feb 2022)

Recordemos que Ucrania es desos territorio que en los maps-encuestas son de los que salen entre 75-90% de personas que lucharían por defender su territorio. Una de dos:

-Era mentira ("el nacionalismo es el último refugio de los canallas")
-Si no era mentira, imaginémonos cuanto durará España (de esos países Capitán Sweden al nivel de Holanda y Suecia 5-10%) contra Marruecos... o Liechtenstein.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (24 Feb 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Gracias por la información. El problema es que Rusia es una potencia, y que la OTAN declara explícitamente en sus actas fundacionales que Rusia es el enemigo. Si Ucrania entra en la OTAN, esta organización plantaría misiles que podrían llegar a Moscú sin respuesta posible, lo cual condenaría a Rusia a doblar la rodilla. Ucrania es una víctima colateral de esa situación. Lo mismo que en Cuba los gusanos no permitieron poner misiles a Rusia apuntándoles (lo cual era respuesta a otros misiles que habían puesto los úsanos apuntando a Rusia). Creo que todo esto lo sabes, pero como abres el hilo, te lo explico. Rusia simplemente está poniendo orden, del mismo modo que USA no permite a ninguna potencia que instale nada militar cerca de su territorio.



Soy consciente de lo que dices. Solo te explico que los ucranianos prefieren a Europa y a la OTAN quw a Rusia.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (24 Feb 2022)

Honestamente, lo de Ucrania lleva oliendo peor que los establos de Augías desde hace ya años y años, es una cosa siniestra que algunos han querido maquillar, sin mucho éxito. 
El golpe de Estado en forma de revolución de colores, que aquí llamaron Euromaidán y apoyaron desde politicuchos hasta actores y cantantes como el Mr Nobody de Jared Letho, fue un soft coup que ya había salido bien en 2004, pero que se torció por ir demasiado lejos y ha acabado con la independencia de 1/4 de su territorio, crispación social infinita, prohibición de una lengua (la 2 del país y la materna de casi todos los que nacieron antes de 1991), la Ilegalización de partidos, retrocesos democráticos varios, ascenso del ultranacionalismo con Nancy's incluidos del Sector Derecho (hoy manifestantes en Madrid y Bcn llevaban la bandera rojinegra, no de los anarkas si no de los admiradores de Stepan Bandera y de la División SS Galitzia) que primero quemaron viva a la gente como pasó en la casa de sindicatos de Odessa y luego fueron incluidos en el gobierno...con la consecuente indignación de veteranos de guerra del Ejército Rojo (hoy linchados) y de la propia Russia


En fin, todo esto ya nos muestra en que acaban las políticas, las intrigas y las tramas ocultas de algunos. Lo intentaron en 2008 (poner misiles de la Otan a 5 mins de Moscú) y Osetia al final se independizó, perdieron la guerrita de marras y Georgia al final no entró en la Nato ni en la UE. Porque Putín no es el timorato de Gorbachov ni el alcohólico de Yeltsin. Es el mayor estadista de este primer 1/4 de Siglo y un vozdh, un líder para su pueblo. 

A Ucrania no la quisieron los holandeses y los Franchutes y se frustró su entrada en la UE, perderá además la guerra (ya perdió Donestk y Lugansk junto con Crimea) y además será humillada. Los jóvenes ucranianos huyen mientras los rusos empuña los Kalashnikovs, he ahí la diferencia entre una nación segura de su destino y otra apática y sin pulso. Después de esto se reforzará el eje Moscú /Pekin frente a EEUU y a los popes del NwO les saldrá el tiro por la culata.


----------



## jorgitonew (24 Feb 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Soy consciente de lo que dices. Solo te explico que los ucranianos prefieren a Europa y a la OTAN quw a Rusia.



esto es mentira. los ucranianos en su inmensa mayoria prefieren Rusia porque son rusos desde hace mas de 300 años. Una minima parte no es Rusa y es la que procede de la parte de ucrania que pertenecia al imperio autohungaro


----------



## asiqué (24 Feb 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> " El ogro ruso es invencible, no ha sido vencido ninguna vez en mil años."



No perdieron contra los chechenos a principio de los 90?
al menos no ganaron no?

Por eso ahora los chechenos que estan en ucrania se largan como refugiados y vendran aqui…


----------



## alguiencualquiera (24 Feb 2022)

Todos en fila marchándose, me nutriría ver destruido y quemado todo ese hilo de coches intentando escapar. Lo tienes a huevo Putin.


----------



## MasMax (24 Feb 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> Articulo de 2014:
> *Ucrania envía sus reservas de oro a Estados Unidos en pleno conflicto con Rusia*
> 
> 
> ...



O a los fondos de Afganistan, los cuales USA ha decidio unilaterlamente quedarse (mitad para pagar proyectos humanitarios en Afganistán via ONGS XD y mitad para pagar a las victimas del 11S.


----------



## Indignado (24 Feb 2022)

Para saber quien es un simple forero que opina o quien es un PRORUSO que viene hacer propaganda tan fácil como que salga la palabra "golpe de estado gñe"


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (24 Feb 2022)

Ahora en el programa de Iker Jiménez de Horizonte: el ejército ruso, a sólo 35 kilómetros de Kiev.


----------



## Leer (24 Feb 2022)

Hay que buscarle los 3 píes al milpiés para justificar un ataque a un país independiente y democrático.


----------



## Rafl Eg (24 Feb 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Y Europa solo mirando como un net Flanders.



Como debe ser. Si quieres más acción coge tú el fusil y vete al frente al culo del mundo


----------



## frankie83 (24 Feb 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Me lo dicen desde Ucrania. La gente ya está planificando la noche, que va a ser larga, para pasarla en desvanes subterráneos donde se almacenan patatas, etc. Todo esto desde los Óblast de Sumy y Jarkov, fronterizos con Rusia, y por supuesto desde Kiev.
> 
> Guerra relámpago, anexión del Donbass, derrocamiento del Presidente actual y entronización de un títere de Putin en la Ucrania de Vichy que se va a quedar después de la invasión.
> 
> ...



No siempre el dinero es el mejor camino a seguir

sabras tu lo que quiere el pueblo

yo desde luego no quiero seguir el viejete durmiente arcoíris en sus locuras


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (25 Feb 2022)

Virolai dijo:


> pero si tenían un déficit exterior disparado y estaban pidiendo ayuda al FMI



Nada que no pueda arreglarlo el Mundo Libre, abogando porque el FMI le haga un préstamo generoso a Ucrania.


----------



## pepinox (25 Feb 2022)

Sólo hay dos bandos: los que defienden los valores clásicos europeos, y el anglosionismo.

Cada cual que elija el suyo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Feb 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> Honestamente, lo de Ucrania lleva oliendo peor que los establos de Augías desde hace ya años y años, es una cosa siniestra que algunos han querido maquillar, sin mucho éxito.
> El golpe de Estado en forma de revolución de colores, que aquí llamaron Euromaidán y apoyaron desde politicuchos hasta actores y cantantes como el Mr Nobody de Jared Letho, fue un soft coup que ya había salido bien en 2004, pero que se torció por ir demasiado lejos y ha acabado con la independencia de 1/4 de su territorio, crispación social infinita, prohibición de una lengua (la 2 del país y la materna de casi todos los que nacieron antes de 1991), la Ilegalización de partidos, retrocesos democráticos varios, ascenso del ultranacionalismo con Nancy's incluidos del Sector Derecho (hoy manifestantes en Madrid y Bcn llevaban la bandera rojinegra, no de los anarkas si no de los admiradores de Stepan Bandera y de la División SS Galitzia) que primero quemaron viva a la gente como pasó en la casa de sindicatos de Odessa y luego fueron incluidos en el gobierno...con la consecuente indignación de veteranos de guerra del Ejército Rojo (hoy linchados) y de la propia Russia
> 
> 
> ...



Si los criminales que nos gobiernan son incluso malos para nosotros...

¿Cómo no van a serlo para los rusos?

En los panfletos propagandisticos de la tele disfrazados de tertulias políticas, los tertulianos son todos personajes de extrema izquierda , por llamar de alguna manera a esta ideología estrambótica que está asediando a los países occidentales.


¿Para quiénes trabajan los escolar con su discurso tan encendido y dogmático ?

Y como ellos todos los demás que siguen un guión que está clarísimo que alguien les dicta desde alguna institución supranacional









Losantos le mete a los Escolar por trincones de TVE, y la pública, laSexta y Cuatro por hacer tertulias de extrema izquierda - Periodista Digital


Federico Jiménez Losantos tiene claro. Lo mismo da que vaya a referirse al caso de Correa y la Gürtel, que si quien saca la información es un diario digital por el que siente inquina de igual forma que sobre su fundador, pues arremete y punto —ESCUCHE EL AUDIO (a partir del minuto 21)–. Así...




www.google.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Feb 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> Articulo de 2014:
> *Ucrania envía sus reservas de oro a Estados Unidos en pleno conflicto con Rusia*
> 
> 
> ...




Es como el oro de Moscú pero al revés


----------



## uno_de_tantos (25 Feb 2022)

anonimo123 dijo:


> A ver si es verdad y el NOM se va a tomar por culo, lo mejor que nos podría pasar es tensión entre bloques. Así los gobiernos no tienen tanto tiempo para joder al ciudadano de a pie.



Llevo pensando lo mismo toda la tarde


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Feb 2022)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Logico. solo con ver el mapa del pais.



Este mensaje resume el asunto


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (25 Feb 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> ¿Europa? te recuerdo que Rusia está en Europa... Joder, tenéis la propaganda anglo bien metida en las venas. Querrás decir la colonia anglosionista mal llamada UE. Y sí, gloria no tienen ninguna, ni nunca la tuvieron. La OTAN sólo ha realizado genocidios desde su misma fundación, pero sólo se atreven a atacar a pueblos indefensos o desarmados, como la basura de mierda que son.



Y UK también es Europa.


----------



## eL PERRO (25 Feb 2022)

Lo unico que se va a tomar es tu culo, maricon de mierda


----------



## César92 (25 Feb 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> Los massmedia globalista no encuentra sus muertos, tira de hemeroteca
> 
> "



No es la primera vez que hacen estas cosas...


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Feb 2022)

*la cuestión es que nada de esto habría sucedido de haber seguido en el poder Yanukovich y Trump . 


Por lo tanto los responsables directos de esta guerra son los que dieron el golpe de estado a Yanukovich y Trump .*

Viktor Yanukovich culpa a Obama de la guerra en Ucrania y pide a Trump que presione por la paz 22 febrero 2017 

_*El ex presidente ucraniano Viktor Yanukovich, refugiado actualmente en Rusia, ha pedido al presidente estadounidense, Donald Trump, que se implique para frenar la guerra en el este de Ucrania, provocada, según él, por las acciones "irresponsables" de la administración de Barack Obama.
*_
*Yanukovich ha escrito una carta a Trump animándole a tomar "medidas urgentes y exhaustivas" para poner fin a las hostilidades en el este de Ucrania, defender los derechos humanos y restaurar la democracia y el imperio de la ley". Los responsables de la administración de Barack Obama "interfirieron activamente en la situación, tomando partido por los manifestantes", sostiene el ex líder ucraniano en la carta. El conflicto armado a partir de entonces entre el gobierno prooccidental y los rebeldes prorrusos ha causado más de 10.000 muertos desde 2014. Y todo como "resultado de actos irresponsables de políticos ucranianos y occidentales", acusa Yanukovich, que se encuentra en Rusia desde febrero de 2014 tras ser destituido por el parlamento ucraniano al cabo de una crisis política de tres meses y un movimiento de protesta proeuropeo reprimido de forma sangrienta, con más de cien muertos entre policías y manifestantes.*











Exjefe de campaña de Trump autorizó operación a favor de Yanukovich


Londres, 5 abr (EFE).- Paul Manafort, exjefe de campaña del presidente de EEUU, Donald Trump, autorizó en 2011 una operación "secreta" para mejorar la reputació...




www.lavanguardia.com











La cuestión es ¿ qué tan mal le iba a Ucrania asociada con la URSS ? Pusieron a un títere que además era un payaso de la tele , porque no encontraron un traidor más adecuado. Viene siendo como si ponen de presidente a Wyoming o a Risto , o a Ébole !!! 

Siempre usan la parodia para llegar mejor a la borregada que no ha leído un libro en su vida ni entiende nada de política. 
Usan siempre el manido tema de la corrupción para desprestigiar a los gobernantes y justificar su destitución. 

Ese mismo argumento no sirvió en España en 1936 . Fue necesaria una guerra para desalojar a los criminales que habían usurpado el poder y que aprovecharon para llevarse todo el oro y la plata que había en España : " el oro de Moscú " , como acaba de suceder en Ucrania y que por lo visto se lo han llevado los americanos. Es la misma trama . Luego desaparecerá misteriosamente o se justificará que es lo que costaron las armas que serán entregadas por los " americanos " para que se maten entre sí los eslavos. 











Quién es Volodimir Zelensky, el humorista devenido en general


El presidente ucraniano llamó a sus tropas a no abandonar la resistencia al avance ruso sobre su territorio. Los pergaminos del rival de Putin.




noticias.perfil.com













Volodimir Zelensky, el comediante que interpretaba al presidente de Ucrania en televisión (y ahora lo será en la vida real) - BBC News Mundo


El actor cómico Volodimir Zelenskiy se impuso claramente este domingo en la segunda y definitiva vuelta de los comicios presidenciales en Ucrania. Conocido en su país por interpretar al presidente ucraniano en una comedia satírica, la ficción se convirtió en realidad.




www.bbc.com





Fue una trama parecida a la de Rajoy . En el caso de España fue con la intención de que Sánchez gestionase el endeudamiento del coronavirus y lo que está por venir. 









Yanukovich: "Nadie me derrocó; fui forzado a salir de Ucrania" | DW | 28.02.2014


El destituido presidente ucraniano Viktor Yanukovich aseguró que no fue depuesto sino "forzado a salir de Ucrania ante la amenaza" a su vida.




www.dw.com







*Yanukovich: "Nadie me derrocó; fui forzado a salir de Ucrania"*
El destituido presidente ucraniano Viktor Yanukovich aseguró que no fue depuesto sino "forzado a salir de Ucrania ante la amenaza" a su vida.

Víktor Yanukóvich - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre.









Ucrania destituye a Yanukóvich y convoca elecciones


Ucrania Yanukóvich elecciones Kiev. (EFE).- La Rada Suprema (Parlamento) destituyó hoy al presidente de Ucrania , Víktor Yanukóvich , por




www.lavanguardia.com













El sentimiento anti-ucraniano que alimenta el conflicto en el Este


Desde hace siglos, diferentes países del Este e incluso los propios ucranianos han alimentado una serie de conductas racistas que perjudican enormemente el futuro de Ucrania




www.larazon.es


----------



## César92 (25 Feb 2022)

Doctor Johnson dijo:


> En Chernihiv los ucranianos toman prisioneros a un "pelotón de reconocimiento". No tenían ni puñetera idea de lo que hacían allí. Hace tres días los tenían de maniobras en Rusia y ahora, sin la menor preparación, los sueltan en medio de la guerra. Uno de los soldados rusos en la foto parece un menor de edad infraalimentado, el otro no tiene cara de poder ser candidato al premio Nobel...




¿Los rusos están tirando de la reserva?


----------



## César92 (25 Feb 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> Articulo de 2014:
> *Ucrania envía sus reservas de oro a Estados Unidos en pleno conflicto con Rusia*
> 
> 
> ...




Yo ahí veo un plan "magistral", por un lado le dan el oro a los yankees y luego éstos abandonan a los ucranianos a su suerte frente a los rusos. En caso de desaparecer el estado ucraniano, el oro sería propiedad de EEUU ¿No?

Ahora entiendo porqué De Gaulle dijo que el oro debía volver a París y que la guerra fría le importaba un bledo, que ya se encargarían ellos de defenderse.


----------



## Cicciolino (25 Feb 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Me lo dicen desde Ucrania. La gente ya está planificando la noche, que va a ser larga, para pasarla en desvanes subterráneos donde se almacenan patatas, etc. Todo esto desde los Óblast de Sumy y Jarkov, fronterizos con Rusia, y por supuesto desde Kiev.
> 
> Guerra relámpago, anexión del Donbass, derrocamiento del Presidente actual y entronización de un títere de Putin en la Ucrania de Vichy que se va a quedar después de la invasión.
> 
> ...



♫♪♪

"Honky Tonky sat on a wall,
Honky Tonky had a great fall.
All the king's horses and all the king's men
Couldn't put Honky together again."

♪♫♪


----------



## Manteka (25 Feb 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> En Afganistán tampoco, supongo.



Ni en Japón


----------



## Von Rudel (25 Feb 2022)

*Macron exige a Putin poner fin a su ataque; aportará 300 millones de euros a Ucrania*
*Emmanuel Macron informó que Europa brindará ayuda económica a Ucrania por un valor total de 1.200 millones de euros; continuará entrega de equipo militar ante "la guerra"*


Macron exige a Putin poner fin a su ataque; aportará 300 millones de euros a Ucrania

*Emmanuel Macron*, presidente de Francia, aseguró en rueda de prensa de la *Comisión Europea *que habrá sanciones contra Rusia por los ataques en Ucrania, además de prometer *300 millones de euros* para ayudar a la economía ucraniana. 

Una Grandisima ayuda....









Igualdad. 15/10/2021. El presupuesto de Igualdad para 2022 aumenta un 14,4% superando por primera vez los 500 millones de euros [Comunicación/Notas de prensa].

El *presupuesto* para 2022 del *Ministerio de Igualdad* supera, por primera vez, los 500 millones de euros, alcanzando los 525 millones, lo que supone un incremento del 14,4%.15 oct 2021



300 millones de euros que no dan para nada, en lo que es parar a las fuerzas rusas, cuando España solo al año malgasta 500 millones de Euros en llamarnos violadores.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (25 Feb 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> esto es mentira. los ucranianos en su inmensa mayoria prefieren Rusia porque son rusos desde hace mas de 300 años. Una minima parte no es Rusa y es la que procede de la parte de ucrania que pertenecia al imperio autohungaro



Cuando votan resulta que prefieren a Europa, que la realidad no te estropee tu película. El idioma y la cultura rusa no tienen nada que ver, Rusia es una autocracia atrapada en las manos de unos cuantos oligarcas, no tiene ningún poder de atracción excepto para cuatro pirados supremacistas.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (25 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *la cuestión es que nada de esto habría sucedido de haber seguido en el poder Yanukovich y Trump .
> 
> 
> Por lo tanto los responsables directos de esta guerra son los que dieron el golpe de estado a Yanukovich y Trump .*
> ...



PUTIN


----------



## Triyuga (25 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es como el oro de Moscú pero al revés



Bueno si como se rumorea, los Rotschild financiaron a la URSS, podria ser que el beneficiario ultimo sea el mismo en los 2 casos...


----------



## Giles Amaury (25 Feb 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Cuando votan resulta que prefieren a Europa, que la realidad no te estropee tu película. El idioma y la cultura rusa no tienen nada que ver, Rusia es una autocracia atrapada en las manos de unos cuantos oligarcas, no tiene ningún poder de atracción excepto para cuatro pirados supremacistas.



Es gracioso ver a las putinas del foro tratar de convencer a los demás que la mayoría de Ucrania quiere ser rusa, obviando el tema aquel del referéndum de independencia que se celebró hace más de 30 años y en el que salió con más de un 90% de los votos el sí a la independencia. Incluso en zonas de esas que dicen por aquí que son prorrusas el resultado a favor del sí fue del 80%. De toda Ucrania solo en Crimea se llegó a un resultado muy ajustado de tan solo un 50% a favor de la independencia.

Supongo que en esas áreas tan prorrusas de un 80% a favor de independizarse de Rusia hace 30 años, ahora al ver como los aviones rusos te tiran bombas y los soldados rusos matan a los soldados de tu país, se van a hacer todavía más prorrusos que antes.


----------



## EUROPIA (25 Feb 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Es gracioso ver a las putinas del foro tratar de convencer a los demás que la mayoría de Ucrania quiere ser rusa, obviando el tema aquel del referéndum de independencia que se celebró hace más de 30 años y en el que salió con más de un 90% de los votos el sí a la independencia. Incluso en zonas de esas que dicen por aquí que son prorrusas el resultado a favor del sí fue del 80%. De toda Ucrania solo en Crimea se llegó a un resultado muy ajustado de tan solo un 50% a favor de la independencia.
> 
> Supongo que en esas áreas tan prorrusas de un 80% a favor de independizarse de Rusia hace 30 años, ahora al ver como los aviones rusos te tiran bombas y los soldados rusos matan a los soldados de tu país, se van a hacer todavía más prorrusos que antes.



Falso. En el referéndum de conservación de la URSS, Ucrania votó a favor del si un 83.5%.


----------



## Giles Amaury (25 Feb 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Falso. En el referéndum de conservación de la URSS, Ucrania votó a favor del si un 83.5%.



No sé dónde habrás dado tú con esa imagen, pero he hecho una búsqueda de esa imagen con Google y una de los lugares en donde está colgada es Sputniknews  Supongo que si busco más la encontraré también en RT News. En otros lugares que he consultado el resultado del referendum es de más del 90% a favor del sí.


----------



## César92 (25 Feb 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> *Macron exige a Putin poner fin a su ataque; aportará 300 millones de euros a Ucrania*
> *Emmanuel Macron informó que Europa brindará ayuda económica a Ucrania por un valor total de 1.200 millones de euros; continuará entrega de equipo militar ante "la guerra"*
> 
> 
> ...



Ya pero... La violencia machista mata más que cualquier guerra y los puntos y bancos lila no se pintan solos.


Madre mía, no tiramos dinero por la borda ni nada...


----------



## EUROPIA (25 Feb 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> No sé dónde habrás dado tú con esa imagen, pero he hecho una búsqueda de esa imagen con Google y una de los lugares en donde está colgada es Sputniknews  Supongo que si busco más la encontraré también en RT News. En otros lugares que he consultado el resultado del referendum es de más del 90% a favor del sí.



A favor del SI de mantener la URSS, no de la independencia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Feb 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> Bueno si como se rumorea, los Rotschild financiaron a la URSS, podria ser que el beneficiario ultimo sea el mismo en los 2 casos...




Lo que está claro es que lo que hacía permanecer a China en el tercer mundo era Mao que sin duda era sicario de los malos.

De los enemigos de China me refiero.

Y lo mismo Stalin que mantuvo a millones de personas en la indigencia para eso lo tenían.

Ahora el comunismo ha cambiado de bando


----------



## Giles Amaury (25 Feb 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> A favor del SI de mantener la URSS, no de la independencia.



Pero yo estaba hablando del referéndum de independencia de Ucrania, hombre, no el de mantener la Unión Soviética.


----------



## ciberobrero (25 Feb 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Me lo dicen desde Ucrania. La gente ya está planificando la noche, que va a ser larga, para pasarla en desvanes subterráneos donde se almacenan patatas, etc. Todo esto desde los Óblast de Sumy y Jarkov, fronterizos con Rusia, y por supuesto desde Kiev.
> 
> Guerra relámpago, anexión del Donbass, derrocamiento del Presidente actual y entronización de un títere de Putin en la Ucrania de Vichy que se va a quedar después de la invasión.
> 
> ...



Vaya va a resultar cierto que en el lado otanico atamos a los perros con longanizas eh? Que es sensato marronizar tu país en 20 años por un iPhone?

Contacta con Pablo Iglesias, que te puede ceder la columna de donde él escribe


----------



## NORDWAND (25 Feb 2022)

*La Guerra ha terminado.*

Rusia se queda con ucrania (invadiéndola sin ningún tipo de oposición de la Otan) , y USA se asegura que Europa siga comprando energía pagando en dólares con el bloqueo del Nordstream 2.

El resto va a ser *propaganda.*


----------



## FROM HELL (25 Feb 2022)

Pero si Putin dijo que no iba a llegar a Kiev. Sí, en el mismo discurso que acusaba de mentir a US y la OTAN.  

Habra algun nazi de esos en la capital y tal.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (25 Feb 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Es gracioso ver a las putinas del foro tratar de convencer a los demás que la mayoría de Ucrania quiere ser rusa, obviando el tema aquel del referéndum de independencia que se celebró hace más de 30 años y en el que salió con más de un 90% de los votos el sí a la independencia. Incluso en zonas de esas que dicen por aquí que son prorrusas el resultado a favor del sí fue del 80%. De toda Ucrania solo en Crimea se llegó a un resultado muy ajustado de tan solo un 50% a favor de la independencia.
> 
> Supongo que en esas áreas tan prorrusas de un 80% a favor de independizarse de Rusia hace 30 años, ahora al ver como los aviones rusos te tiran bombas y los soldados rusos matan a los soldados de tu país, se van a hacer todavía más prorrusos que antes.



a lo mejor no tienen unas tragaderas tan inmensas como el subhumano pueblo español, a lo mejor se han dado cuenta que les lleva gobernando una piara de ladrones durante decadas y han cambiado de opinion, vete a saber


----------



## Ricohombre (25 Feb 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> El ogro ruso es invencible, no ha sido vencido ninguna vez en mil años.



En realidad ha sido vencido casi siempre, el problema es que desgraciadamente nunca se ha destruido para siempre.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (25 Feb 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> El alcalde de Melitopol ya se ha pasado a los rusos.
> Solo un ejemplo



normal, lleva la palabra topol en el nombre, no quiere comerse uno


----------



## PASEANTE (25 Feb 2022)

Putin es el mejor estratega del siglo XXI de lejos.. mientras occidente está en plena decadencia ha preparado un plan a largo plazo desde hace ya varios lustros que ha consistido en preparar un ejercito modernizado, aumentar el gasto militar al infinito y al mismo tiempo crear dependencias de la UE hacia sus suministros y torpedear la estabilidad de Europa, hoy desmembrada por los independentismos y las estupideces ideológicas y políticas, vease genaro, lgtb y demás, mientras aquí se eliminaba el sistema militar obligatorio y se dejaba que USA hiciese de policía, lo que ha generado unas sociedades de blandengues que no saben ni dar con un palo a una cucaracha.

El resultado de todo eso es lo que vemos hoy, Rusia está invadiendo Europa y sencillamente no se puede hacer nada, sanciones económicas dicen.. vaya tela, Putin debe estar descojonándose ahora mismo..

Y lo más preocupante es que esto no va a quedar aquí, tenedlo claro, China irá a por Taiwan ya mismo y el siguiente paso de Putin está claro que es continuar anexionando las zonas que considere, sabe que mientras no toque la UE nadie va a hacer nada.. sencillamente no hay forma de enfrentarse a ese ejercito salvo de manera global, y eso no va a ocurrir, es simple, ha ganado, tiene a Europa cogida por los huevos y lo sabe.

Aquí mientras debatiendo sobre el próximo 8m o si se puede ir ya a cagar sin mascarilla en el bar


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (25 Feb 2022)

Ucrania se parece mucho más a Rusia que Francia o Italia a España. Misma religión, misma etnia, misma historia, misma lengua y misma cultura. Hasta el folklore es el mismo. 

De momento los inquilinos extranjeros que tengo en Minsk no me pueden pagar el alquiler este mes porque las cuentas del extranjero están bloqueadas. Empieza la pesadilla.


----------



## NORDWAND (25 Feb 2022)

PASEANTE dijo:


> Aquí mientras debatiendo sobre el próximo 8m o si se puede ir ya a cagar sin mascarilla en el bar



aquí toca Recesión 2.2


----------



## Roedr (25 Feb 2022)

es imaginación mía, ¿o después de día y medio los rusos no han logrado controlar Kiev ni ninguna ciudad importante?. Ahora están movilizando a sus chechenos, que imagino sólo sirven para aterrorizar a los ucranianos con torturas, degüellos y violaciones. Si no avanzan tras los chechenos ya solo les queda el fin de Putin o nukear algún sitio. Hay mucha baja rusa, esto no lo pueden aguantar por mucho tiempo.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (25 Feb 2022)

PedroLuisHernandez1965 dijo:


> Ucrania se parece mucho más a Rusia que Francia o Italia a España. Misma religión, misma etnia, misma historia, misma lengua y misma cultura. Hasta el folklore es el mismo.
> 
> De momento los inquilinos extranjeros que tengo en Minsk no me pueden pagar el alquiler este mes porque las cuentas del extranjero están bloqueadas. Empieza la pesadilla.



Utiliza criptomonedas. Que compren en algún exchange ruso o entre particulares y que te las manden a tu billetera.


----------



## wanamaker (25 Feb 2022)

PedroLuisHernandez1965 dijo:


> Ucrania se parece mucho más a Rusia que Francia o Italia a España. Misma religión, misma etnia, misma historia, misma lengua y misma cultura. Hasta el folklore es el mismo.
> 
> De momento los inquilinos extranjeros que tengo en Minsk no me pueden pagar el alquiler este mes porque las cuentas del extranjero están bloqueadas. Empieza la pesadilla.



No tienen el mismo idioma.
Necesito que alguien me explique porque Ucrania debe ser Rusia si Ucrania tiene mas antiguedad.
Vamos, es que ni durante la URSS se les ocurrio tal memez.


----------



## wanamaker (25 Feb 2022)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Logico. solo con ver el mapa del pais.



Que bien. Ya se puede independizar Cataluña.
Y en Francia los muslims tienen derecho a su republica islamica.

PD: Los dos mapas de las lenguas no tienen nada que ver. La credibilidad del ultimo es nula. Casi da vergüencita ajena que lo hayas puesto.


----------



## Feriri88 (25 Feb 2022)

PASEANTE dijo:


> Putin es el mejor estratega del siglo XXI de lejos.. mientras occidente está en plena decadencia ha preparado un plan a largo plazo desde hace ya varios lustros que ha consistido en preparar un ejercito modernizado, aumentar el gasto militar al infinito y al mismo tiempo crear dependencias de la UE hacia sus suministros y torpedear la estabilidad de Europa, hoy desmembrada por los independentismos y las estupideces ideológicas y políticas, vease genaro, lgtb y demás, mientras aquí se eliminaba el sistema militar obligatorio y se dejaba que USA hiciese de policía, lo que ha generado unas sociedades de blandengues que no saben ni dar con un palo a una cucaracha.
> 
> El resultado de todo eso es lo que vemos hoy, Rusia está invadiendo Europa y sencillamente no se puede hacer nada, sanciones económicas dicen.. vaya tela, Putin debe estar descojonándose ahora mismo..
> 
> ...





Putin es como Juan Vicente Herrera y Mañueco 


Gobernando 30 años aún no ha conseguido parar la hemorragia poblacional


Rusia perdió el año pasado 1 millón de habitantes 
Este Año perderá otro millón más los miles que les maten los ucranianos

Están como estaban en 2002 y bajando
España tiene 6 millones más que en 2002


Ni pueden ni saben cómo superar los 150 millones


Tienen el mismo pib que en 2007
Incapaces de superar a Italia 

Casi misma economia que la Española con 100 millones menos


Los mejores estrategas del siglo XXI han sido todos los políticos irlandeses que han conseguido que una isla pobre y aislada entre en el top 10 de países más ricos del mundo superando a sus rivales británicos


El resto?
Mierdas


----------



## M. Priede (25 Feb 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Me lo dicen desde Ucrania. La gente ya está planificando la noche, que va a ser larga, para pasarla en desvanes subterráneos donde se almacenan patatas, etc. Todo esto desde los Óblast de Sumy y Jarkov, fronterizos con Rusia, y por supuesto desde Kiev.
> 
> Guerra relámpago, anexión del Donbass, derrocamiento del Presidente actual y entronización de un títere de Putin en la Ucrania de Vichy que se va a quedar después de la invasión.
> 
> ...



En Rusia hubo hambre cuando estuvo en manos de los liberales. En Ucrania no tendría por qué haberla, pero han preferido liberalizarse. Yanukóvich ganó las elecciones y era prorruso, hubo unas protestas -menores que las del 15M en la Puerta del Sol- que pasaron a manos de agentes externos que cambiaron el sentido de la protesta y el gobierno no se atrevió a intervenir; en esto ocho años Ucrania ha estado atacando las regiones del Donbás. Catorce mil muertos. Ucrania nunca ha existido como país, y justo en Ucrania nació Rusia, la Rus de Kiev. Fue Lenin quien creó una nación dentro del imperio bolchevique, y Kruschev -ucraniano, como tantos dirigentes soviéticos- quien les asignó Crimea, que hasta entonces nunca había sido de Ucrania. Stalin les regaló territorio polaco, y a Polonia territorio alemán, toda Prusia Oriental y algo más. Lo de Ucrania fue parecido a lo de Cataluña: "Y de postre siempre helado".

No hay desvanes subterráneos, como no hay sótanos en los tejados:


https://dle.rae.es/desv%C3%A1n


----------



## Kriegsmarine (25 Feb 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> es imaginación mía, ¿o después de día y medio los rusos no han logrado controlar Kiev ni ninguna ciudad importante?. Ahora están movilizando a sus chechenos, que imagino sólo sirven para aterrorizar a los ucranianos con torturas, degüellos y violaciones. Si no avanzan tras los chechenos ya solo les queda el fin de Putin o nukear algún sitio. Hay mucha baja rusa, esto no lo pueden aguantar por mucho tiempo.



Es imaginación tuya.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## zapatitos (25 Feb 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Me lo dicen desde Ucrania. La gente ya está planificando la noche, que va a ser larga, para pasarla en desvanes subterráneos donde se almacenan patatas, etc. Todo esto desde los Óblast de Sumy y Jarkov, fronterizos con Rusia, y por supuesto desde Kiev.
> 
> Guerra relámpago, anexión del Donbass, derrocamiento del Presidente actual y entronización de un títere de Putin en la Ucrania de Vichy que se va a quedar después de la invasión.
> 
> ...





Los ucranianos están en su derecho de preferir lo que quieran pero estándo donde están no pueden hacer lo que quieran si eso puede suponer un peligro para alguno de los de tu alrededor.

Es como vivir en una comunidad de vecinos, aunque sea tu casa tú no puedes hacer algo en ella que pudiera resultar un peligro para alguno de los vecinos de tu alrededor.

Se llama reglas de convivencia y si las intentas romper puede suceder que tu vecino se mosquee y te lleves un buen capón en toda la cocorota. Y es lo que le está sucediendo a Ucrania, que su vecino se ha mosqueado por hacer algo que le estaba molestando y ha ido a pegarle un buen capón.

Así es la vida.

Saludos.


----------



## PASEANTE (25 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Putin es como Juan Vicente Herrera y Mañueco
> 
> 
> Gobernando 30 años aún no ha conseguido parar la hemorragia poblacional
> ...



Claro querido.. por eso te acaba de invadir Ucrania y el gagá de Biden básicamente ha dicho qué lo único que puede hacer es quitarle la cuenta de Paypal, anda, ahora a dormir, y da gracias si en unos años no estás en un Gulag... no te enteras de la misa a la media, está claro, Putin como Mañueco dice..


----------



## cepeda33 (25 Feb 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Que bien. Ya se puede independizar Cataluña.
> Y en Francia los muslims tienen derecho a su republica islamica.
> 
> PD: Los dos mapas de las lenguas no tienen nada que ver. La credibilidad del ultimo es nula. Casi da vergüencita ajena que lo hayas puesto.



No, el ultimo lo que indica es el uso de idioma en el dia a dia. Usando el simil que has citado seria en Cataluña un 50% mas o menos de lengua materna entre español y catalan, pero en zonas el uso del catalan en el dia a dia rozaria el 90% (gestiones administrativas, trabajo, educacion, tiendas...) Mientras en otras el español seria mayoria.


----------



## Knight who says ni (25 Feb 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> es imaginación mía, ¿o después de día y medio los rusos no han logrado controlar Kiev ni ninguna ciudad importante?. Ahora están movilizando a sus chechenos, que imagino sólo sirven para aterrorizar a los ucranianos con torturas, degüellos y violaciones. Si no avanzan tras los chechenos ya solo les queda el fin de Putin o nukear algún sitio. Hay mucha baja rusa, esto no lo pueden aguantar por mucho tiempo.



Tranquilo hombre, que incluso la vergonzosa campaña de Francia de 1940, ejemplo de desastre militar del perdedor, duró 46 días, a pesar de llamarse guerra relámpago.

Dos días no es nada ni siquiera en la guerra moderna.


----------



## Roedr (25 Feb 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Tranquilo hombre, que incluso la vergonzosa campaña de Francia de 1940, ejemplo de desastre militar del perdedor, duró 46 días, a pesar de llamarse guerra relámpago.
> 
> Dos días no es nada ni siquiera en la guerra moderna.



El tiempo pasa contra los rusos. En poco tiempo los ucranianos tendrán todo tipo de cacharritos para enquistar la guerra. Si no fuera así, habrían estado bombardeando con misiles durante semanas antes de la invasión terrestre.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (25 Feb 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> No tienen el mismo idioma.
> Necesito que alguien me explique porque Ucrania debe ser Rusia si Ucrania tiene mas antiguedad.
> Vamos, es que ni durante la URSS se les ocurrio tal memez.



Nada, déjales, ellos a lo suyo.


----------



## elKaiser (25 Feb 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> es imaginación mía, ¿o después de día y medio los rusos no han logrado controlar Kiev ni ninguna ciudad importante?. Ahora están movilizando a sus chechenos, que imagino sólo sirven para aterrorizar a los ucranianos con torturas, degüellos y violaciones. Si no avanzan tras los chechenos ya solo les queda el fin de Putin o nukear algún sitio. Hay mucha baja rusa, esto no lo pueden aguantar por mucho tiempo.



Ucrania, es más o menos como Andorra.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (25 Feb 2022)

PASEANTE dijo:


> Putin es el mejor estratega del siglo XXI de lejos.. mientras occidente está en plena decadencia ha preparado un plan a largo plazo desde hace ya varios lustros que ha consistido en preparar un ejercito modernizado, aumentar el gasto militar al infinito y al mismo tiempo crear dependencias de la UE hacia sus suministros y torpedear la estabilidad de Europa, hoy desmembrada por los independentismos y las estupideces ideológicas y políticas, vease genaro, lgtb y demás, mientras aquí se eliminaba el sistema militar obligatorio y se dejaba que USA hiciese de policía, lo que ha generado unas sociedades de blandengues que no saben ni dar con un palo a una cucaracha.
> 
> El resultado de todo eso es lo que vemos hoy, Rusia está invadiendo Europa y sencillamente no se puede hacer nada, sanciones económicas dicen.. vaya tela, Putin debe estar descojonándose ahora mismo..
> 
> ...



Ya es hora de que Europa esté unida de verdad. Y eso los piratas anglos o los judeomasones, parásitos ambos por naturaleza, no pueden hacerlo. Sólo una unión europea que incluya a Rusia tiene sentido, hay que acabar con los lastres de la segunda guerra mundial.


----------



## Giles Amaury (12 Mar 2022)

¿Ya han tomado Kiev?


----------



## Giles Amaury (12 Mar 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> El Presidente ha cerrado las fronteras para que los ucranianos resistan, pero nadie quiere resistir, no son gilipollas y saben que es una muerte segura. El ogro ruso es invencible, no ha sido vencido ninguna vez en mil años.


----------



## Rotto2 (12 Mar 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Me lo dicen desde Ucrania.



este GILIPOLLAS es el mayor SUBNORMAL de Burbuja.

Me lo dicen desde Ucrania. Es un palurdo de pueblo currando de picateclas informático de mierda y se la da de gran relacionado muy importante con amigos peperos de la cúpula de Génova y ahora también del gobierno de Ucrania.

Tarado pepero enamorado de la puta gorda.


----------



## Hrodrich (12 Mar 2022)

Buen hilo para upearlo cada vez que nos queramos reir del OP y sus zanxquers.


----------



## jotace (12 Mar 2022)

¡Que noche más larga la de aquel día!!


----------



## Giles Amaury (19 Mar 2022)

¿Ya han tomado cercado Kiev?


----------



## Giles Amaury (19 Mar 2022)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Supongo que en la parte rusa de Ucrania al ejercito ruso lo recibiran con flores.



BROOOTAL


----------



## Giles Amaury (19 Mar 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> esto es mentira. los ucranianos en su inmensa mayoria prefieren Rusia porque son rusos desde hace mas de 300 años. Una minima parte no es Rusa y es la que procede de la parte de ucrania que pertenecia al imperio autohungaro


----------



## Charlatan (19 Mar 2022)

que prisas teneis,dentro de 5 meses los oligarcas rusos compraran occidente con la propina de la comida......


----------



## El cogorzas (19 Mar 2022)

De la "guerra relampago" hemos pasado a la guerra "tortuga soviética con asma". Más de un hezperto de este hilo se ha cubierto de gloria con sus predicciones a corto plazo, jaja.


----------



## Knight who says ni (19 Mar 2022)

> *Se espera la toma de Kiev para esta misma noche*



Da igual cuando leas esto, es verdad...


----------



## Silvia Charo (19 Mar 2022)

*TENEMOS BLITZKRIEG PACO















*






*LA BLIKRIJ DIMITRI DE MIERDA*


----------



## Josant2022 (19 Mar 2022)

Ya Han tomado Jarkov?


----------



## El amigo (19 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Ya Han tomado Jarkov?



Lo siguen intentando. Es difícil llevar la logística desde Rusia o Bielorrusia a esa distancia.


----------



## Perroviolin (19 Mar 2022)

Pero pone ciego esa baina?


----------



## Josant2022 (19 Mar 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Lo siguen intentando. Es difícil llevar la logística desde Rusia o Bielorrusia a esa distancia.



Es ironía no? Jjjjj

Son 20 km


----------



## El amigo (19 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Es ironía no? Jjjjj
> 
> Son 20 km



Tu qué crees?  


Pd: es que por lo visto las carreteras son muy malas. Y unos señores de Ucrania no se rinden.


----------



## maggneto (19 Mar 2022)

Lla?


----------



## joser_jr (19 Mar 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Cuanto antes acabe la operación militar mucho mejor para todos.



Sobre todo para España. Pensando en nuestros intereses, nos da un poco igual quien gane. Pero nos viene muy mal que estén en guerra.


----------



## HurreKin (19 Mar 2022)

illa?


----------



## Alex Cosma (19 Mar 2022)

*Han emigrado 10 millones **de ucranianos (7 millones de ellos con destino Rusia) **desde 1990*, fecha de su "independencia"... y han emigrado porque Rusia ha hecho por ello, para debilitar a Ucrania. Y esa lluvia de millones de la UE o de la OTAN para Ucrania sólo han enriquecido a las minorías poderhabientes del occidente ucraniano.

Las élites ucranianas simplemente pelean por decidir sobre dos opciones igualmente malas para el pueblo ucraniano: ser pelele de la OTAN o ser pelele de Rusia. Las diferentes minorías poderhabientes ucranianas pro-otan hacen y deshacen a su antojo con el pueblo llano ucraniano pro-otan, y las minorías poderhabientes ucranianas pro-rusas hacen y deshacen a su antojo con el pueblo ucraniano pro-ruso.

Mientras sigáis creyendo en el ESTADO, en el CAPITALISMO, en el TRABAJO ASALARIADO, y en los DERECHOS, no seréis otra cosa que que mercancías, productos, ruedas de engranajes, carne de cañón, etc. Todo menos HUMANOS LIBRES.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (19 Mar 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> *Han emigrado 10 millones **de ucranianos (7 millones de ellos con destino Rusia) **desde 1990*, fecha de su "independencia"... y han emigrado porque Rusia ha hecho por ello, para debilitar a Ucrania. Y esa lluvia de millones de la UE o de la OTAN para Ucrania sólo han enriquecido a las minorías poderhabientes del occidente ucraniano.
> 
> Las élites ucranianas simplemente pelean por decidir sobre dos opciones igualmente malas para el pueblo ucraniano: ser pelele de la OTAN o ser pelele de Rusia. Las diferentes minorías poderhabientes ucranianas pro-otan hacen y deshacen a su antojo con el pueblo llano ucraniano pro-otan, y las minorías poderhabientes ucranianas pro-rusas hacen y deshacen a su antojo con el pueblo ucraniano pro-ruso.
> 
> Mientras sigáis creyendo en el ESTADO, en el CAPITALISMO, en el TRABAJO ASALARIADO, y en los DERECHOS, no seréis otra cosa que que mercancías, productos, ruedas de engranajes, carne de cañón, etc. Todo menos HUMANOS LIBRES.



No, vamos a creer en lo que un comunista de mierda nos diga


----------



## Giles Amaury (24 Mar 2022)

Cuando los rusos ya estaban en Kiev a los 6 días de la invasión :


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Mar 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Me lo dicen desde Ucrania. La gente ya está planificando la noche, que va a ser larga, para pasarla en desvanes subterráneos donde se almacenan patatas, etc. Todo esto desde los Óblast de Sumy y Jarkov, fronterizos con Rusia, y por supuesto desde Kiev.
> 
> Guerra relámpago, anexión del Donbass, derrocamiento del Presidente actual y entronización de un títere de Putin en la Ucrania de Vichy que se va a quedar después de la invasión.
> 
> ...



Y que tal?


----------



## Giles Amaury (26 Mar 2022)

¿Ya?


----------



## tucco (26 Mar 2022)

Un hilo a la altura del de "No habrá tercera dosis"...


----------



## Burbujo II (26 Mar 2022)

Tremendo el jilo del subnormal de las guerras civiles que habla con generales.


----------



## El cogorzas (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## keylargof (11 Abr 2022)

Es esta noche entonces, YonkiTont Man?


----------



## Giles Amaury (26 Abr 2022)

Para la noche del 24 de febrero pero ¿de qué año?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (1 May 2022)

Mmmmmmmm


----------



## El Promotor (22 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> *Me lo dicen desde Ucrania.*




Reflotando para echarse unas risas sanas.

LOL.  

@keylargof @Lma0Zedong @Impresionante @HDR @golden graham @Amancio Ortega @Giles Amaury


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 May 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Reflotando para echarse unas risas sanas.
> 
> LOL.
> 
> @keylargof @Lma0Zedong @Impresionante @HDR @golden graham @Amancio Ortega @Giles Amaury



De todos modos ese forero despues rectificó


----------



## pakitakita (14 Jun 2022)

Arriba el hilo y la subnormalidad de las putinejas.

Porque eso es lo que sois las putinejas. Una inmensa piara de subnormales hijos de puta. Y en este hilo habéis quedado retratados.


----------



## ghawar (17 Jun 2022)

Que largo que se está haciendo esto, ¿lla?


----------



## Giles Amaury (28 Jul 2022)

¿Por fin ha caído Kiev?


----------



## amanciortera (28 Jul 2022)

Dejad a tontihonki que está en un restaurante de lujo de los suyos


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (28 Jul 2022)

Bien


----------



## keylargof (9 Ago 2022)

Esta noche es ya?


----------



## LangostaPaco (9 Ago 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Me lo dicen desde Ucrania. La gente ya está planificando la noche, que va a ser larga, para pasarla en desvanes subterráneos donde se almacenan patatas, etc. Todo esto desde los Óblast de Sumy y Jarkov, fronterizos con Rusia, y por supuesto desde Kiev.
> 
> Guerra relámpago, anexión del Donbass, derrocamiento del Presidente actual y entronización de un títere de Putin en la Ucrania de Vichy que se va a quedar después de la invasión.
> 
> ...



Cuando era la toma de Kiev?


----------



## rey0 (9 Ago 2022)

Un profeta el del post. Joer ni la bruja Lola fallo tanto


----------



## Decipher (9 Ago 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> Cuando era la toma de Kiev?



Un día antes de la de Moscú.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (9 Ago 2022)

citadme cuando tal que no quiero perdermelo


----------



## LangostaPaco (9 Ago 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Un día antes de la de Moscú.



Y cuando es la de Moscú?


----------



## Decipher (9 Ago 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> Y cuando es la de Moscú?



Inminente, pregúntale a la mitad del foro.


----------



## Plasteriano (11 Nov 2022)

Esta noche me viene un poco mal. ¿Podría ser mañana?


----------



## Burbujo II (11 Nov 2022)

Qué bochornazo ridículo del subnormal de siempre...

Y ahí sigue por el principal, inventándose que vive en zonas premium y cenas VIP con ejecutivas.


----------



## tucco (11 Nov 2022)

El Dnieper es un arroyo con un hilillo de agua si lo comparamos con el hilo de lágrimas de los prorrusos, empezando por los 76 clarividentes que thankearon este hilo, hilo premonitorio al nivel de aquel de el_arquitecto que decía que no iba a haber tercera banderilla ...


----------



## Que viene (11 Nov 2022)

Pedazo de owned que se comió , a partir de ahora Ownedtonk
"Me lo dicen desde Ucrania...."


----------



## Strokeholm (11 Nov 2022)

Lla?


----------



## Alguien random (11 Nov 2022)

Se ha quedado un hilo gracioso.


----------



## hijo (19 Nov 2022)

Jjjajajaa


----------



## Burbujo II (1 Dic 2022)

Cómo va la cosa?


----------



## Burbujo II (7 Dic 2022)

Qué tal Kiev, todo en orden?


----------

